# FreeBSD 9 as a StorNext FS Client



## Mussolini (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone here knows if there is any chances to setup FreeBSD as a StorNext SAN client ?
We have a DVS Spycer Box (which uses StorNext FS) storage serving Windows, Macs and Linux clients through fiber channel. But I have a 40TB storage running FreeBSD 9 and ZFS, and I'd love to get this working with the SAN through fiber channel as well.


Thanks in advance,

Danilo


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know much about them but these are the only fibre channel drivers I could find; isp(4) and mpt(4).


----------



## Mussolini (Oct 10, 2012)

The card is a Qlogic, which uses the isp driver you mentioned. But besides this, I need a way to mount the volumes.There is client software to support the stornext filesystem for Windows and Linux. On Macs, I can do that through the Xsan built in software. FreeBSD is not officially supported, so I just was wondering if there is some trick to do that.


Tks


----------



## mix_room (Oct 10, 2012)

You could always try to run the Linux-binaries in compatibility mode. I have no idea how well it will work though.


----------



## Mussolini (Oct 16, 2012)

How can I do this ? 
I just need to install the compatibility mode packages from ports ?  Actually, the software packages come as .rpm files.


----------

